# And thus, the infestation begins!



## 480sparky (May 15, 2015)

Never have owned a Canon camera in my life.  I've managed to go 56 years without ever shooting with one.

Then today, the Magic Postal Truck drops off a package at my door.  I have been gifted a Canon FTb with a 50/1.8 lens.







It needs a good bath, and the leather case it came in is totally gone.  But at least the shutter & aperture seem to work reasonably well.  So after I give 'er a good scrubbing, it'll be time to run some film through 'er and see what's she's got.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (May 15, 2015)

You poor soul


----------



## tirediron (May 15, 2015)

You can get counselling...


----------



## Derrel (May 15, 2015)

Hope your tetanus booster is up-to-date...


----------



## Designer (May 15, 2015)

There might be a spray for those.


----------



## snowbear (May 15, 2015)




----------



## annamaria (May 16, 2015)

Ahhhh drools....


----------



## bribrius (May 16, 2015)

Gifted? If it works i will be jealous..


----------



## Ysarex (May 16, 2015)

Ftb! Great old camera. One of Canon's first with the "auto" load film chamber. Workhorse camera! I gave my last one away to a student.

Joe


----------



## astroNikon (May 16, 2015)

did those do TTL ?

j/k


----------



## 480sparky (May 16, 2015)

Not sure it's film-worthy. NONE of the shutter speeds are anywhere close to within reason.


----------



## bribrius (May 16, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Not sure it's film-worthy. NONE of the shutter speeds are anywhere close to within reason.


just guess.
It all works out in the end.


----------



## ronaldmartin302 (May 16, 2015)

Good luck


----------



## 480sparky (May 16, 2015)

bribrius said:


> just guess.
> It all works out in the end.



Guessing won't work.  The speeds are all off by as much as 2 full stops.

In either direction.  No rhyme or reason to them.  1/125 is 1/30 for one shot, 1/250 the next, 1/60, then 1/500, 1/60, 1/30, 1/125........


----------



## bribrius (May 16, 2015)

480sparky said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > just guess.
> ...


wtf


----------



## 480sparky (May 16, 2015)

bribrius said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > bribrius said:
> ...



It's a Canon, what can I say.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   My Nikon film body shutters are off, but they're at least _consistently _off, and in the _same direction_.


----------



## timor (May 16, 2015)

480sparky said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > just guess.
> ...


No surprise here. My FTbs are singing similar blues. Must be the design of the shutter. After certain age... Not even a reason to blame Canon, FTbs served well in own time.


----------



## Mike_E (May 17, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Not sure it's film-worthy. NONE of the shutter speeds are anywhere close to within reason.




Sounds like my first wife, she shot canon too.


----------



## gsgary (May 18, 2015)

Thats the trou


timor said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > bribrius said:
> ...




Thats the trouble with Nikon and Canon film cameras they are so cheap it's not worth sending them for a CLA, last one cost me £200 for my M4-2


----------



## bribrius (May 18, 2015)

gsgary said:


> Thats the trou
> 
> 
> timor said:
> ...


why i shoot mostly konica. cheap as all hell and i love the shutters. I heard leicas were over rated.


----------



## gsgary (May 18, 2015)

bribrius said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Thats the trou
> ...


You heard wrong


----------



## bribrius (May 18, 2015)

gsgary said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...


yeah. i started shooting on konicas. Guy told me the shooters use konicas and those looking for a label shot leicas. And nikon was popular because of a song.


----------



## gsgary (May 18, 2015)

bribrius said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > bribrius said:
> ...


People shoot Leica because there are a pleasure to use and last for ever


----------



## bribrius (May 18, 2015)

totally messing with you...


----------



## bribrius (May 18, 2015)

gsgary said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...


i dunno. I read a article once (course by a pro konica photog) that said the repairs on leicas were higher than konicas. Just no one wanted to admit it.


----------



## bribrius (May 18, 2015)

"The Autoreflex series of cameras was the most reliable I have yet owned. For about 10 years they were my main 35mm SLR's, and during the latter part of that were used professionally. I switched to Nikon when it became clear Konica was abandoning the market, but since that time my Nikons have been in the shop on a regular basis, as have my Leicas since time immemorial, and some Canons and Pentax's I've used."

Konica


----------



## gsgary (May 18, 2015)

bribrius said:


> "The Autoreflex series of cameras was the most reliable I have yet owned. For about 10 years they were my main 35mm SLR's, and during the latter part of that were used professionally. I switched to Nikon when it became clear Konica was abandoning the market, but since that time my Nikons have been in the shop on a regular basis, as have my Leicas since time immemorial, and some Canons and Pentax's I've used."
> 
> Konica


The best Konica made Konica Hexar RF - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## bribrius (May 18, 2015)

gsgary said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > "The Autoreflex series of cameras was the most reliable I have yet owned. For about 10 years they were my main 35mm SLR's, and during the latter part of that were used professionally. I switched to Nikon when it became clear Konica was abandoning the market, but since that time my Nikons have been in the shop on a regular basis, as have my Leicas since time immemorial, and some Canons and Pentax's I've used."
> ...


no mechanical shutter, digital only. Sad time for konica, that was the end. Last nail in the coffin. Manual cameras long gone, merger and acquisition.  Still wouldn't mind having one of those however. At the moment i usually shoot with a t3n or t2.  FT-1 occasionally.  Considering the price the konica Hexars are going for i don't think i will find anyone willing to take the 100 bucks i am willing to pay for a working one. I just don't see that as a serious long term use camera. I could be wrong. I would rather buy another t3  or t4. 


"It’s important to be careful when buying this model. As an advanced camera that is highly dependent on electronics, there is a lot to go wrong and good luck finding replacement modules."

Konica Hexar RF review - Japan Camera Hunter


----------



## sashbar (May 18, 2015)

Having come through vinyl and tube hi-fi and succesfully rehabilitated I am so glad the film bug has not yet bit me.


----------



## bribrius (May 18, 2015)

sashbar said:


> Having come through vinyl and tube hi-fi and succesfully rehabilitated I am so glad the film bug has not yet bit me.


 It is in our best interest to keep trying to get people to shoot film. The more people shooting it, the more popular it is. The more chance they will keep making it.
so take a step back in time and go buy a film camera.


----------



## gsgary (May 19, 2015)

bribrius said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> > Having come through vinyl and tube hi-fi and succesfully rehabilitated I am so glad the film bug has not yet bit me.
> ...


Don't worry it is very popular in the UK and Europe,  Foma have just brought out a new film , Ferrania will be up and running soon


----------



## gsgary (May 19, 2015)

sashbar said:


> Having come through vinyl and tube hi-fi and succesfully rehabilitated I am so glad the film bug has not yet bit me.


You don't know what you are missing it is much more rewarding,  I shot some digital at the weekend and I can't be bothered to load it onto my computer


----------



## petrochemist (May 19, 2015)

480sparky said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > just guess.
> ...


 Sounds like the shutter mechanism could do with a good clean... Not worth getting it done but you could try yourself with nothing lost when it doesn't work.
Hows the lens? If I didn't already have a host of 50mm primes I'd have be able to find a use for it (Even in FD mount).


----------



## 480sparky (May 19, 2015)

petrochemist said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > bribrius said:
> ...



The lens looks clean.  But no way to really test it.


----------



## petrochemist (May 19, 2015)

bribrius said:


> so take a step back in time and go buy a film camera.


 
That alone won't help, it's FILM you need people buying.


----------



## petrochemist (May 19, 2015)

480sparky said:


> The lens looks clean.  But no way to really test it.


Reverse it in front of one of your standard lenses & shoot macro with the combination.  Several of my 50's get used more reversed than the right way round.


----------



## 480sparky (May 19, 2015)

petrochemist said:


> Reverse it in front of one of your standard lenses & shoot macro with the combination.  Several of my 50's get used more reversed than the right way round.



Meh.  I already have plenty of Nikkor primes I can do that with.  And I don't need to fiddle around with Canon's archaic aperture mechanism.


----------



## timor (May 19, 2015)

gsgary said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > sashbar said:
> ...


Film will die in the next 20 - 25 years. Together with our generation. Impatient pace of life of today's teenagers and attrition of any film equipment is assuring it. Film lives on now thanks only to our romantism. I like film also, that this is one of few activities left, where I have to rely only on my own thinking, without the handicap of computer. But "EASY" is the name of today's game, ant this will prevail, as most regular consumers is mentally lazy and interested only in easy dopamine. That's the bases of American economy since twenties: self indulgence. Film photography is troublesome by today standards, it has to die. In England to.


----------



## gsgary (May 19, 2015)

petrochemist said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > so take a step back in time and go buy a film camera.
> ...


There is no problem getting film


----------



## 480sparky (May 19, 2015)

timor said:


> Commercially-available film will die in the next 20 - 25 years.........



FIFY.


----------



## timor (May 19, 2015)

480sparky said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > Commercially-available film will die in the next 20 - 25 years.........
> ...


Never said "commercially". How did you get this in quote ?
Now I need to know what FIFY means. Please...


----------



## limr (May 19, 2015)

timor said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > timor said:
> ...



When you quote a message, it just shows with the html tags ( [QUOTE ] and [/QUOTE  ] and you can edit the text inside those tags to modify what shows up as a quote.

FIFY means "Fixed it for you"


----------



## timor (May 19, 2015)

limr said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


Tks Leonora.
Now it brings question: is there any non commercially available photographic film ?


----------



## limr (May 19, 2015)

timor said:


> Tks Leonora.
> Now it brings question: is there any non commercially available photographic film ?



Good question. I suppose that could mean private sales of expired film? I can stock up on film now while it's still available and then when the companies go out of business, I can start selling my stock.

Except I'll have used it up long before I could sell any of it


----------



## syaudi (May 19, 2015)

about to go out this weekend to the local shop and drop some precious greenbacks for an impossibly clean Nikon F3.



timor said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > timor said:
> ...


Fujifilm Velvia 50.


----------



## 480sparky (May 19, 2015)

Making film is no big secret.  It's how the craft got start.  No one started to make a  film emulsion sensitive to light, and thensomeone came along and said, "Hey, if I put this in a dark box with a lens opposite it, I can record the light and develop it into an image!'

Meaning: There may come the day when _commercially-made_ film will no longer be available.  But the recipes will remain and there will be those who will make their own emulsions. And *people even today* make their own film.

And the same applies to the chemistry.  Home-made concoctions abound.


----------



## limr (May 19, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Making film is no big secret.  It's how the craft got start.  No one started to make a  film emulsion sensitive to light, and thensomeone came along and said, "Hey, if I put this in a dark box with a lens opposite it, I can record the light and develop it into an image!'
> 
> Meaning: There may come the day when _commercially-made_ film will no longer be available.  But the recipes will remain and there will be those who will make their own emulsions. And *people even today* make their own film.
> 
> And the same applies to the chemistry.  Home-made concoctions abound.



Yeah, the developer I'm not so worried about   *coughcough*CAFFENOL*coughcough*

Though fixer might be trickier to come by. I've heard encouraging but gross accounts of using urine...


----------



## 480sparky (May 19, 2015)

limr said:


> Yeah, the developer I'm not so worried about   *coughcough*CAFFENOL*coughcough*
> 
> Though fixer might be trickier to come by. I've heard encouraging but gross accounts of using urine...



It's not so much as buying fixer (which would obviously disappear soon after film anyway), but the acquisition of the components to take it yourself.


----------



## limr (May 19, 2015)

Oh I know that. I make my own developer but not my own fixer, so if commercially-made fixer went away, I'd have to figure out a recipe and get ingredients. Or find an alternative fixer recipe.


----------



## gsgary (May 19, 2015)

limr said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Making film is no big secret.  It's how the craft got start.  No one started to make a  film emulsion sensitive to light, and thensomeone came along and said, "Hey, if I put this in a dark box with a lens opposite it, I can record the light and develop it into an image!'
> ...


And salt


----------



## gsgary (May 19, 2015)

Caffenol Carioca - Doing Green Caffenol in Rio de Janeiro Sea Salt Fixer Project


----------



## timor (May 19, 2015)

limr said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > Tks Leonora.
> ...


Expired film was also made commercially. Fuji Velvia to.
The only form of non commercially made photographic emulsion would be home made wet plate. But even then we need commercially made photographic quality chemical components. I am not sure about making this chemicals in basement based chemical lab. Now, what's the chances for that ?


----------



## timor (May 19, 2015)

Alternative Photography How To Make Your Own photographic Film or Plates for Negative Work
Make your own photographic film Make 

I know, all possible.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 19, 2015)

There's a guy who does workshops at the George Eastman House who's been doing tintypes etc. and I read recently is making film as well. Not sure about fixer, is it time to start hoarding it?? lol That's all I need for lumen prints, well that and old expired paper, I can't live without it!


----------



## petrochemist (May 22, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> Not sure about fixer, is it time to start hoarding it?? lol That's all I need for lumen prints, well that and old expired paper, I can't live without it!



'Hypo' (AKA Sodium Thiosulfate) has been used a fixer for many years. Even if it's not being sold as fixer it will still be available. Other options are also readily available.


----------



## bribrius (May 22, 2015)

gsgary said:


> petrochemist said:
> 
> 
> > bribrius said:
> ...


how may versions have they stopped making? Don't know about you, but locally here all i find is a couple fuji versions. I go to the bh website they aren't exactly over burdened with options either. And bh pretty much delves deep. so how many companies or versions/asa are even left anymore compared to thirty years ago? It really is dying. I don't even know if they teach dark room in a photography course anymore. I am generation x, i might have been the last generation between the film and digital age to have a little experience with both. we  were sort of in that transitional period with the end of film. Generations after, all digital...


----------



## bribrius (May 22, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Making film is no big secret.  It's how the craft got start.  No one started to make a  film emulsion sensitive to light, and thensomeone came along and said, "Hey, if I put this in a dark box with a lens opposite it, I can record the light and develop it into an image!'
> 
> Meaning: There may come the day when _commercially-made_ film will no longer be available.  But the recipes will remain and there will be those who will make their own emulsions. And *people even today* make their own film.
> 
> And the same applies to the chemistry.  Home-made concoctions abound.


 It will, not just available. But the less they make, the higher the price. cost feasibility becomes a concern. Like buying polaroid  film from the impossible project (assuming they stay in business which is questionable).  Want to spend five bucks a shot? twenty bucks a shot? As less is sold, production decreases, prices increase. It will very much be a novelty. Why i am back to shooting it. You know i am one of the ONLY people i know that have film shots of their children? No joke.  Everyones grandparents or parents have them of them. But most my age, all their photos of their children are digital. They seem shocked i have film shots of my kids.  They ask why.  How odd is that?


----------



## gsgary (May 22, 2015)

bribrius said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > petrochemist said:
> ...


In the UK it is easy to get film, google darkroom hire in UK and you will find you are no more than 25 miles from one unless you live in Scotland, I can go into town and buy colour film for £1 a roll for Agfa Vista or I can get Portra 160/400 and HP5/ FP4 but I buy all mine bulk, at the moment I have 80 feet of Kodalith, 60 feet of Orwo UN54, 300feet Kodak double X and about 20 feet of HP5, 10 roll of original Agfa APX100 and about 5 slide films [emoji3]


----------



## bribrius (May 22, 2015)

gsgary said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...


you guys are usually a little behind the u.s. (time wise) . Just wait.  Most of you probably don't even have cable tv or indoor plumbing........ LMAO


----------



## petrochemist (May 24, 2015)

bribrius said:


> you guys are usually a little behind the u.s. (time wise) . Just wait.  Most of you probably don't even have cable tv or indoor plumbing........ LMAO



Can't see why I'd want cable TV. I've got plenty of channels from freeview (digital terrestrial TV) and the various internet catchup channels could leave me with no time for photography!


----------



## timor (May 24, 2015)

petrochemist said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > you guys are usually a little behind the u.s. (time wise) . Just wait.  Most of you probably don't even have cable tv or indoor plumbing........ LMAO
> ...


He meant it in the negative sense. In America whatever cannot be sold at large profit quickly dissapears.


----------



## jmom54 (May 25, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Never have owned a Canon camera in my life.  I've managed to go 56 years without ever shooting with one.
> 
> Then today, the Magic Postal Truck drops off a package at my door.  I have been gifted a Canon FTb with a 50/1.8 lens.
> 
> ...


----------

